# Sticky  2010 tally - total boys 265 girls 260



## StaceyRosado

Want to know if its a :boy: or :girl: year?


Post a reply here with the number of boys and girls born to your does in 2010. Edit your post as your does kid so there is no need to wait till the end of the year to post your results. We can all follow a long as the year goes by :thumb: :greengrin: 


Happy Kidding all hlala: :lovey: 
:kidblue: :kidred: :kidblack:


Did the final tally (not everyone gave a final tally but I did my best) and the winner is: :kidblue: 

:kidblue: came in with a total of 265
:kidred: came in with a total of 260

Lets see what 2011 brings  : onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: 2010 tally*

Jitterbug X Larkspur - 2 boys :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Angie X Dude - 1 boy 1 girl :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lola X Zee - 1 boy 2 girls :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Sweet Pea X Dude - 2 boys 1 girl :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Mocha X Dude - 1 girl and 1 boy :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: 2010 tally*

fun!

okay here I go;

Narcissus x odin- 1/27. kidded 1/22/10 with :kidblue: :kidred: 
Rose x odin- 1/29. kidded 2/1/10 with :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Chevelle x inferno - March NOTHING , NOT BRED
Javelin x inferno - March NOTHING , NOT BRED
Katie x odin -4/21 :kidred: 16 pounds!
Calypso x odin - 4/23 :kidblue: 
Ruby x Odin - 5/17 NOTHING , NOT BRED

Zoe Warriors Inferno is a very nice solid red buck from White House Boers in Washington state. so I should get some color. or not..none of the does took.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: 2010 tally*

Good idea Stacey! I love seeing how things fair for each farm too.

Here's mine:

Zee x River..................Due 12-31-09......Kidded 1-3-10 :girl:
Cha-Cha x Crescendo....Due 1-23-10......Kidded 1-24-10 :girl:
Hallelujah x River...........Due 1-24-10.......Kidded 1-21-10 :boy: :girl: :boy:
Fuchsia x River.............Due 2-6-10........Kidded 2-5-10 :girl: :boy: :girl:
Anna x Revelation.........Due 2-19-10
Secrets x Crescendo.....Due 2-19-10.......Kidded 2-14-10 :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl:
Raven x River...............Due 2-19-10.......Kidded 2-15-10 :boy: :girl: :boy:
Gwen x Revelation.........Due 2-18-10.......Kidded 2-13-10 :boy: :boy:
Mariposa x River............Due 2-18-10.......Kidded 2-8-10 :girl: :girl: :girl:
Patience x XCaliber.......Due 3-14-10
Jitterbug x XCaliber.......Due 3-14-10
Scarlet x River ............Due 3-15-10
Serenity x Crescendo....Due 3-16-10
Beauty x Slim Shady.....Due 4-14-10
Luna x PT...................Due 4-23-10


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: 2010 tally*

2010 due dates and kiddings.... Updates ~!!!

1..Lilly X Rossi ...................Due Feb 2.....kidded 2/1/10.. :kidblue: :kidred:

2..Violet X Hurricane............Due Feb 2.....kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidred:

3..ARIANNA X Rossi ............Due Feb 2......kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidblue:

4..Faith X Hurricane............Due Feb 2 .....kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidred:

5.Gabriella X Hurricane... ...Due Feb 2..kidded 2/3/10 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

6..Alyssa X Rossi ................Due Feb 1..... kidded 2/4/10 :kidred:

7..Nicole X Rossi ................Due Feb 2......kidded 2/4/10 :kidblue: :kidblue:

8..CHEYENE X Hurricane ......Due Feb 3......kidded 2/6/10.. :kidred: :kidred:

9..Marissa X Rossi ......Due Feb 2....kidded 2/5/10.. :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

10..Bangals X Hurricane ........Due Feb 1......kidded 2/6/10.. :kidred:

11..Kayla X Hurricane......... Due March 9.....kidded 3/9/10 :kidblue:

12..Grace X Rossi ..............Due March 15....kiddes 3/17/10 :kidred: :kidred:

We have 12 :kidred: 11 :kidblue:


----------



## liz

*Re: 2010 tally*

Bailey x Hank......2/23 kidded 2/26 :kidblue:

Binkey x Chief..... 3/1

Angel x Teddy.... 3/23


----------



## myfainters

*Re: 2010 tally*

Socks X Huckleberry- Due 1-2-2010........ kidded: 12-31-2009 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Hmmmm does Socks delivery count???? LOL

Bree X Moonshine- Due: 1-8-2010...... kidded: 1-08-2010 :kidred: :kidred: 
Willow X Moonshine- Due: 1-8-2010...... Kidded: 1-08-2010 :kidblue: :kidblue: (Willow was sold before she kid) 
Miss Muffet X Huckleberry- Due: ?? (accidental breeding) Kidded:1-10-2010 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Tira X Huckleberry- Due: 1-15-2010..... kidded: 1-12-2010 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Poppy X Ryder- Due: 2-28-2010..... Kidded: 1-29-2010 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Patches X Ryder- Due: 3-18-2010..... kidded:3-21-2010 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Mimzi X Ryder- Due: 3-18-2010...... Kidded 3-14-2010 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Tara X Huckleberry- Due: 3-18-2010..... Kidded 3-29-2010 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Mona X Triton- Due: 3-17-2010..... Kidded Mona passed away.  
Susie X Huckleberry- Due: 3-17-2010..... Kidded :kidblue: :kidred: 
Delight X Monte- Due: 3-31-2010...... Kidded :kidblue: :kidred: 
Afida X Huckleberry- Due: 5-1-2010........kidded :kidblue: :kidblue:
Leilani X Monte- Due: 6-4-201 ...... Kidded :kidred: :kidblue:
Isis X Triton- Due: ? ? ...... Kidded :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Sapphire X Tonka- Due: November?? ...... Kidded

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ruby X Freedom Farm Night Train Due 1-12-10 Kidded at 12:10a.m. 1-13-10 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Faith X 1AA Midnight Rider due 2-08-10 Kidded at 6:00p.m. 2-10-10 :kidred:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: 2010 tally*

Haha! Mine aren't due til May but Ill post em anyways!

BellexGeorgio
SweetiexGeorgio
GraciexGeorgio
MoosiexGeorgio
Momma DoexGeorgio
Honey DewxGeorgio
LilyxGeorgio
MariexGeorgio
SplashyxGeorgio

Desi Rae might be due for March-but we doubt it so shes either
Desi RaexCCF Paddy
or
Desi RaexGeorgio

hlala: :lovey: hlala: :lovey: hlala: :lovey: hlala: :lovey: 
:kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: 2010 tally*

Here we go: 
Daisy - March 17
Nellie - June

:laugh: I can't wait! :laugh:


----------



## SDK

*Re: 2010 tally*

okie heres the schedule:

Bird x bud: due 2/09 (9th-27th) hoping for at least one :kidred: but i want a :kidblue: too

Bebop x Bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) wishing for :kidblue: :kidred:

Twist x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack:

Kabooki x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidblack: :kidblack: , i wont be keeping any, i just want two happy healthy kids to play with for a few months.

last year i has 10 :kidblue: , 6 :kidred: , out of 8 does


----------



## citylights

*Re: 2010 tally*

Don't know if I will be able to figure out how to edit my post, but....

Hurrah X Radiant, Mar 21

Justy 

x Mariposa, Mar 24?
x Molly, Mar?

Legendary
x Texy Garcia, Mar 30
x Roxanne, ??
x Beauty, Apr 4

I drew blood on the does I didn't see bred and it's in the mail to BioTracking today!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

How about those that already delivered? You know the ones that dropped that last days?


----------



## ecologystudent

*Re: 2010 tally*

Mesa X T-man due the 30th of Jan.
Maggie X Rascal due 26th of April
Nala X Playboy due the 3rd of June
Splash, planned breeding for kidding in Aug. or early Sept.


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ava bred to Herbie - Jan 15, 2010 :kidred: 
Venus bred to George - Feb 25, 2010 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Sparkle bred to George - March 30, 2010 :kidred: :kidred: 
Josie to Moredecai - April 3, 2010 ~ Two angel babies :angelgoat: :angelgoat: 
Isabella to Mordecai - April 14, 2010
Kookie to George - June 2010
Sadie to Wicked - June 2010


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: 2010 tally*



sweetgoats said:


> How about those that already delivered? You know the ones that dropped that last days?


do you have more to kid in 2010? just add the ones who kidded at the end of December along with them


----------



## helmstead

*Re: 2010 tally*

LH Candy Heart x AW Billy Boy Blue; 1/4; :girl: :boy:
HM Helen x OS SF Blue Maverick; 1/9; :girl:
HM Sarah Lee x OS SF Blue Maverick; 1/14; :boy: :boy:
HM Marybelle x CHW Baywatch's Rider on the Storm; 1/16; :boy: :boy:
KC CVF Black Velvet x OS SF Blue Maverick; 1/16; :girl: :girl:
HM Two Spot x OS SF Blue Maverick; 1/16; :girl:
AW Moolatte x OS SF Blue Maverick; 1/19; :girl:
EP Aspen x Caesars Villa LV Eric *S; 1/24; :boy:
AW White Princess x OS SF Blue Maverick; 2/18; :boy:
C Northern Lights x TA Merlot; :kidblue: :kidblue: 
LW Cocoa Puff x LTE Chippendale; :kidred: :kidblue: 
GK Flicka x TA Merlot; :kidblue: 
GM Witchcraft x CHW Baywatch's Rider on the Storm; :kidred: :kidblue: 
GM Jolene x TA Merlot; :kidblue: 
MW Lavender x AW Billy Boy Blue; :kidred: :kidblue: 
KA BH Sheza Hottie x LTE Chippendale; :kidblue: :kidblue: 
LTE Kirby x TA Merlot; :kidred: 
HM Emma x AW Billy Boy Blue; :kidred: :kidblue: 
WF Scarlett x AW Billy Boy Blue; :kidred: :kidblue: 
HM Sassy x AW Billy Boy Blue; :kidblue: 
WF Tiny x BF Wyatt Earp; :kidred: :kidblue: 
HM Sarah Lee x AW Billy Boy Blue; :kidred: :kidred: 
AW Moolatte x CHW Baywatch's Rider on the Storm; :kidblue: 
LW Pastel Blue x LTE Chippendale; :kidblue: :kidblue: 
HM Marybelle x LTE Chippendale; :kidblue: 
HM Java Latte x LTE Chippendale; :kidred: :kidred: 
EP Aspen x KC LL Fire Flame; :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
GK Flicka x TA Merlot; :kidred:


----------



## goatshows

*Re: 2010 tally*

Emily X Ghiradelli 4/27/10
June X Ghiradelli 5/23/10

Hoping lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

Lets see,

Monica had two Does (died)
Zyla, had :girl: Doe and a :boy: Buck,

Penny Lane two :girl: :girl: Does

Precious? One :boy:










Anna Belle Two :girl: :girl: 
















Gracie One :girl: One :boy: 
















Night 1/26/10 One Doe (Died
















This one is Hope, She in not due until first part on :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

Oh FUN!
Here goes:

Nellie X Salvatore (2/5) :kidred: on 2/3
Charivari X Bolero (2/6) :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: on 2/6
CastASpell X Bolero (2/15) :kidblue: :kidred: on 2/14
Alatariel X Bolero (2/21) :kidblue: :kidred: 2/21
Willowbark X Salvatore (2/21) :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: on 2/18
Tracey X Roulette (2/27) :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: on 2/26
Luna Moth X Salvatore (3/1) :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: on 2/28
Adelaide X Roulette (3/7) :kidred: on 3/7
Boxwood X Don Juan (3/20) :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: on 3/15
Delight X Roulette (3/22) :kidred: :kidred: on 3/20
Veronica X Don Juan (3/27) :kidblue: on 3/25
Sonnet X Don Juan (3/29) :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: on 3/26
Jaguar X Bolero (3/29) :kidblue: :Kidred: :kidred: on 3/23
Electrum X Don Juan (3/29)
Isis X Salvatore (3/29) :kidblue: on 3/24
Kittiwake X Salvatore (4/3)
Edita X Salvatore (4/4)
Baka X Don Juan (4/6)
Rosey X Salvatore (4/13) 
Betty X Salvatore (4/18)
Ariel X Bolero (4/15) 
Cassiopeia X Roulette (4/15) 
Payday X Salvatore (4/23) 
Missy X Donnie (4/23)
AndThenSome X Salvatore (5/2)
Calista X Bolero (5/4) 
MardiGras X Donnie (5/4)
Messina X Donnie (5/4)
Sheez X Don Juan (6/5)
Morelle X Donnie (6/21)

Its going to be one very busy spring- good thing we invested in a milk machine! :crazy:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm

*Re: 2010 tally*

Okay here goes

Jill X Ichiro 2/1
Babe X Ichiro 2/7
Rose X Kauboi 3/8
Drama X MB 3/22 or 4/6
Dragonfly Rose X MB 4/13
Speckles X Kauboi 4/17
Xara X MB 4/20
Jasmine X Kauboi 4/21
Char X Ichiro 4/23
Cowgirl X Kauboi 4/25

We have 3 more to be bred for fall kiddings

April is our busy month


----------



## KGW Farms

*Re: 2010 tally*

OMG! Proctorhill you are going to be BUSY!!!

This sounds like fun! I have 12 does all due the end to March to early April (pasture bred). I also have one doe (first timer) due Feb 4th! I am soooooo excited to see the kids!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

I know- and 15 or 16 of them are first fresheners! :GAAH:

We will have to have somewhat of a herd reduction once we get keeper doe kids- I have like 10 or 11 does I want to keep kids from this year


----------



## KGW Farms

*Re: 2010 tally*

Too bad we do not live closer! I am just getting into Nigis!


----------



## loveallgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

here are mine...

passion(nd) x samurai(reg. nd)- :kidred: :kidred: (jan 12)

wendy(reg. nd) x samurai(reg. nd)-kidded 4-1 :kidred: :kidred:

milkshake(reg. nd) x samurai(reg. nd)-(April 14) :kidblue: :kidred:

banchee(reg. boer) x valiant(reg. nubian)- :kidred: (April 6th)

sadie (boer) x valiant(reg. nubian)- :kidblue:

zena(nubian) x samurai(reg. nd)- :kidblue:

marmalade(nubian) x La mancha buck- :kidblue:

Jami farms Strawberry Tart(reg nubian doe) x Jami farms Warpaint(reg. nubian buck)-3-11-10 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Dreamchaser

*Re: 2010 tally*

Aww, this is such a cute topic! I am so jealous. I wish I could have found a nice buck to breed my does with last year. Then I could be having little goatie babies!

Good luck to you all. I pray for healthy babies for all of you!


----------



## shadycreekgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

Vicki x Turk Due 3/16/09
Violet x Turk Due 3/14/09

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: 2010 tally*

Woot! A thread I can post on even when I'm not in the same country as my goats =]

ok *coughs* I shall be careful to write the date in American format so that you can all understand !

Whisper x Fionn due 2/15 :kidred: :kidred: on 2/25
Harmony x Fionn due 2/? :kidred: :kidblue: on 2/25
Demi x Fionn due 3/18


----------



## Dover Farms

*Re: 2010 tally*

Lark X Mavrick - 4/7
Flicka X Mavrick - 4/7
Lilu X Mojito - 4/7
Marla X Mojito - 4/7
Carizma X Stetson - 4/14
Brook X Roulette - 4/14
Bella X Mojito - 4/14 *or* X Rebel - 5/5 ~ She had a weird heat 21 days later. She was only receptive to the buck one day but had a discharge for a week. :? And she does have weird heats..so it's possible that she is bred to Mojito(I'm hoping)...we're going to have her ultrasounded I think. Hopefully the vet can tell how far along she is if we do it soon.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: 2010 tally*

Hope: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Rudy: ? ?


----------



## Graffogefarms

*Re: 2010 tally my update*

ok -I've kind of mixed up most dates, but 80% due between mid jan - end of Feb, so kind of expecting 
Hope, Jumper, Rabbit, Tia, Snowy, Buttercup, , tag 59, tag 8, tag 57, Daisy, pearl, jessie, houdini, vinca, tara, dottie, goldie, chocolate, mia, lola, - I think that is everyone! Pepper and Sinead lost their kids.

OK - according to the scan - she wasn't due till the end of the month - BUT - went out doing my check this morning - and full udder, ligs - so -so. Went back out an hour later - TWINS! lol!!!! Boy and girl!

So my first ones of the year - 
SMiley, - :kidblue: :kidred: Jan 15th, 
- Wawa :kidred: , January 17th - 
Mocha (finally) :kidredRip Feb 20) :kidblue: January 17th
Tag 29 - kidded twins - :kidblue: :kidred: doe and buckling January 19th
Jumper - January 22nd - :kidred: - a doe!
Mia 
- twin boys :kidblue: :kidblue: January 23rd,
Rabbit - single doe :kidred: Jan 24 (RIP_ MARCH)
Hope - twin girls :kidred: :kidred: Monday Jan 25th
Wednesday January 27th, Buttercup :kidred:
Broadwater Dottie - Feb 4th - :kidblue: :kidred:
Number 8, February 19th :kidredrip - Feb 22nd)
Goldie February 20th :kidblue: 
Daisy - Monday February 21st or is today 22nd, ? :kidred: :kidblue:
Tara - Monday February 22nd - Tara :kidblue: :kidred: 
houdini Monday February 22nd :kidblue: :kidblue:
Lola - Tuesday Feb 23 :kidblue: :kidred:
Vinca Wed 24th Feb :kidblue: :kidredRIP) 
Jessie :kidred: :kidred: Wed 24th Feb
Chocolate Friday 26th February :kidred: 
Number 59, - Friday 26th February :kidred:
Snowy Sunday February 28th :kidred:
Unigirl - April 2nd - :kidred: 
Heidi April 4th :kidred:
Tootsie - May 3rd :kidred: 
Dolly - May 31st - :kidblue:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

Sweet Goats totals so far.

Bucks 2

Does 4


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: 2010 tally*

why dont you just edit your original post Lori :thumb:


----------



## 4hmama

*Re: 2010 tally*

Angel x Hank - 1/6/10 - :kidred: :kidblue: 
Bonnie x Hank - 1-18-10 - :kidred: 
Crescent x Smokey 1-20-10 - :kidred: :kidred:
Cocoa x Hank 1-21-10 :kidblue:
Lilly x Hank 3-6-10 :kidblue:


----------



## heathersboers

*Re: 2010 tally*

We have had 14 born 3 of them bucks!!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*



StaceyRoop said:


> why dont you just edit your original post Lori :thumb:


 Because I am not aas smart as you to think about it. :doh: :ROFL:


----------



## Amos

*Re: 2010 tally*

Hey everyone!
I think we have everyone bred now, we have the buck with all the does so who knows at this point..

This year everyone will be due late April to early May (man that is so far away) and everyone is bred to Blissberry MW Rock Cliff (Heathcliff)
I'll post the names of the does now and update when the time comes...

Poppy;
Libby;
Jenna;
Nota;
Blanche;
Blossom;
Ann Robin;


----------



## Josey521

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ok here's mine...

Tumbleweed due March
Cha Cha due March
Gigi due April
Violette due April
Aurelia will be bred this month for summer kids 

Hoping for lots of girls...actually wait, no I'm not, I have a bunch of wethers reserved...hmmm...a dilemma...


----------



## 4kids

*Re: 2010 tally*

Here is ours...

Wildflower :kidblue: :kidred: 1/11/10
Jasmine ? due 1/20
AlltatJazz ? due Feb 14
Clementine- not sure if she took end of April


----------



## CrossCreekTX

*Re: 2010 tally*

Lisle (LaMancha) X Coconut (Fr Alpine) , FF, due Feb 28 (Has been really making an nice udder for last several days. Today is the 18th Jan.)

Penny (Nubian) X Coconut (Fr Alpine), FF due Mar 3. (Not much udder 1/18, but very big belly for last several weeks.)

Glennis (LaMancha) X Coconut, 4th F, due Mar 15. (Not showing much but gave me twin does in 09 and really never showed much belly.) Hasn't started bagging up yet. (1/18). Last yr bagged up about 4 wks prior to delivery.

I have 2 young LaManchas and I didn't see them bred. Didn't want them bred, but the buck climbed the fence into their pen. Jury is out on whether or not Daisy is pg, I don't think Meggie is. They are 10 months old now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: 2010 tally*

Here are mine!

Bewitched X Sunny DUE: feb 11 KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Jenny X Sunny DUE: feb 18 KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Lilly X Warrior DUE: March 15
Roxy X Warrior DUE: march 15 KIDDED with :kidblue: 
Shirley X Warrior DUE: March 9, or 29th
Tawnie X Couragous DUE: summer 2010
Daisy X Couragous DUE: Fall 2010


----------



## Haviris

*Re: 2010 tally*

Dixie x Mighty Kidded 1/18/10 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
IO x Dallas kidded 1/19/10 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Swiss x Mighty kidded 1/20/10 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Chaney x Dallas kidded 2/18/10 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Willow x Mighty kidded 3/9/10 :kidred: :kidred:
April x (bought her bred) 08/01/10 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Mocha x Memphis 12/08/10 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ohh I want to see IO's kiddos!


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2010 tally*

Toth I just realized you are goin to be really busy the first 3 days of Febuary. I cant imagine having 10 does due in 3 days that is crazy. Hope you have lots of coffee and dont wanna sleep. Atleast you get a month to rest till the next ones come.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: 2010 tally Updated*

Olson Acres Hallie X Gateway Hollywood Nights 1/22 :kidblue: :kidred:

Plum Rotten Ophelia X Gateway Hollywood Nights 1/21 :kidred: :kidred:

Muddy Creek Panama X Gypsy Moon S Archangel 1/19 :kidblue: :kidblue:

Olson Acres Cinnamon X Muddy Creek Cameron Blu delivered 1/24 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Many Tracks Geneva Joy X OMF Nux Moschata Due 1/26- 2/3 Had the kids on 1/26 (think they are premature--very tiny; testicles hadn't dropped on the boy. :kidblue: :kidred:

October Hill Country Charm (AR* pending) X OMF Palamino Due 3/19

OMF Peedeecue X Rosasharn HNC Uproar *S Due 4/21

Goldie (did not settle) Will be rebred to Rosasharn Uproar *S

Spring Fever T Mia Sparrow X OMF Palomino Due 4/23

Copa Boo X Rosasharn Uproar *S (did not take with Cam) Due 4/21

East Rivendell HK Tulip's Girl X Gateway Hollywood Nights Due 4/14

Dragonfly GP Chickadee X Chinook Winds BW Jolly Roger? Due 4/10 if she settled (didn't with Archangel)

Spring Fever D Gemini X Rosasharn Uproar *S Due 4/10 if settled

Well there's the upcoming additions! 

Angie


----------



## Seven Dwarfs

*Re: 2010 tally*

Olivia Blue X Moonlight Surfer March 14
GMV Olivia X Royal Blue June 2nd
Dora X Cadence June 5th 
Gretel X Cadence June 10th
Dolly X Royal Blue June 12th
Cassidy X Royal Blue June 15th

Here is an awesome gestation calculater I wanted to share
http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## jberter

*Re: 2010 tally*

B.G X Reg. Boer =due March 31
Betty X Fudge = due April 27
Katherine X Fudge = due April 29
I have Boer goats & all are breed to Boer goats.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ok, this is going to be a looong list! I'll try and ad due dates when I get a chance...

SophieXBuckeroo
IrinaXBudders
SavannahXBudders
MygrainXHonor :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: , sadly lost one at birth
SadieXBudders
ButterscotchXGeum :kidblue: :kidred: 
GoldieXBudders :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
LunaXBuckeroo
TansyXHeartbreakr
HollyXBudders
Cookie DoughXBuckeroo
JoyXZuzak :kidred: :kidblue: (unfortunately lost both shortly after birth)
Pink ChampagneXHonor
AmuletXHonor
Silk StockingsXSparks
DottieXHonor
ChocolateXBudders
DarlaXBuckeroo
DelightXSparks
GlimmerXChance
Moon SpotXHonor
JezzyXBudders
SunshineXBuckeroo
Golden GirlXBuckeroo
TuppyXBuckeroo
DaisyXBudders
AyeshaXBuckeroo
Electra BlueXHonor :kidblue: :kidblue: 
MimosaXHeartbreakr
JavaXHeartbreakr
Morning GloryXHeartbreakr :kidred: :kidred: 
SaraiXSparks
EbonyXBudders
CasiopiaXBudders
PorkyXSparks :kidred: :kidred: 
ChampagneXHeartbreakr
RosieXBudders
RibbonsXHeartbreakr
Rainy DaysXBudders
SnowflakeXBuckeroo
BlessingXBudders
LeezaXGeum
CarolinaXHonor

No one else due til June!!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: 2010 tally*

WOW. O_O that is alot of does, kylee!


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: 2010 tally*

OMG lol Good luck with that Kylee!


----------



## redneck_acres

*Re: 2010 tally*

Nothing due here 'tll March-April for me. Mom begins her kidding season here in February.


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

I have updated my totals on my post. I only have one left to kid that is due anytime,and then I have to wait until May.

I have had a good doe year, but I believe the one I am waiting for now is all bucks.


----------



## mistyblue

*Re: 2010 tally*

I will have to come back and put due dates on here as I don't remember them right now.

Lets see...

Flower X Camel = twin does on 1-5-10
Sara X Doodlebug = twin does on 1-23-10
Mazie X Picasso = due in March
Lily X Doodlebug = due in March - triplet stillborns 1 buck/ 2 does on 3-13-10
Spice X Camel = due in April
Blue X Bill = 1 buck 1 doe on 2-22-10
Nanniebell X Camel = due in June


----------



## Di

*Re: 2010 tally*

I must have been crazy, to have bred some girls so early! I've already got the baby monitor going.

Nigy's

Bambi x Fernando - 1/30 - twins? :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Angel x Red - 1/31 - trips? :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Izzy x Red - 2/1 - trips or quads? :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Pepper x Red - 4/28 - twins? :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Carly x Red - 5/5 - twins? :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Cashmere's all bred to Casanova
Margie - 2/5 -twins? :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Charlotte - 3/6 - twins? :kidblue: :kidred: 
Hallie - 4/9 ? :kidblue: :kidred: 
Daisy - 4/9 ? NB
Dharma - 4/10 - :kidred: :kidred: 
Princess - 4/9 ? NB
Peaches - 4/8 - :kidred: :kidblue:

So far it's been a buck year for me, :GAAH: Yeah! the does are making a run!

The "guys" started building me two more kidding stalls, but didn't finish because the weather got bad. Darn! :GAAH: Hopefully they can finish before April, luckily the weather should be better by then onder:


----------



## Steph

*Re: 2010 tally*

Better Blues JD Right As Rain x HOG Black Jack kidded March 9 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Hollyhock Farm Lily x Dill's BH 38 Special kidded March 23 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Country Bumpkins Weepin Willow x Kids Corral CVF Triumph kidded April 5 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
HOG Mandy Lynn x Sunny Daze Maclain kidded April 12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Country Bumpkins OM Faith x Dill's BH 38 Special kidded April 23 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Creekside Farm Miss Priss x HOG Black Jack kidded May 13 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Rock-a-Billy Ranch Bonnie Blue x Olson Acres Magic Man kidded Aug. 15 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Country Bumpkins Whimsical x Sunny Daze Maclain kidded Sept. 14 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: 2010 tally*

Mine are kinda strung out, but this is what I'm waiting for...

* Moonlight x Tumnus, due 4/4, kid 4/7, stillborn :kidblue: :kidblue: via c-section
* Storm (FF) x Mierda Sucede (I didn't name him), due 4/7, kid 4/8, :kidred: :kidblue: 
* Hailey (FF) x Firewall, due 5/19, kid ______
* Princess (FF) x Firewall, due 5/21, kid ______
* Bella x Firewall, due 5/25, kid ______
* Indigo x Firewall, due 6/26, kid ______
* Red x Firewall, due 7/9, kid _______


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: 2010 tally*

Zoe X Shiraz-March 27 March 30-1 buckling/1 doeling
Molly X Shiraz-March 27 March 31-1 doeling


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

*Re: 2010 tally*

Izzy,due 3/19 
Boogie,due 4/14-5/12
Kissy,due 5/6

Izzy kidded 3/16 with :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Boogie kidded 4/19 with :kidblue: :kidred: 
Kissy kidded early, 4/1 with triplets, :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: , none survived


----------



## SDK

*Re: 2010 tally*



SDK said:


> okie heres the schedule:
> 
> Bird x bud: due 2/09 (9th-27th) hoping for at least one :kidred: but i want a :kidblue: too
> 
> Bebop x Bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) wishing for :kidblue: :kidred:
> 
> Twist x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack:
> 
> Kabooki x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidblack: :kidblack: , i wont be keeping any, i just want two happy healthy kids to play with for a few months.
> 
> last year i has 10 :kidblue: , 6 :kidred: , out of 8 does


so far:

Bird x bud: due 2/10

Bebop x Bud: kid 2/19 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Twist x bud: kid 2/23 - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Kabooki x bud: 2/23 - :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Nubiansrus1

*Re: 2010 tally*

Mine were pasture bred, most are due end of feb or early march.

Amanda -Nubian :kidblue: 
Lyric - La mancha/pygmy :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Lucy -La mancha/boer :kidred: 
Latte -Nubian/Boer :kidred: 
Gypsy -Alpine/boer :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Poka- Nubian :kidblue: :kidred: 
Butterfly-Nubian/alpine/boer :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Floppy-Nubian/boer? :kidblue: 
Oakley- Nubian :kidblue: 
Cowie- La mancha :kidred: 
Flower- Nubian/La mancha :kidblue:

Have a few others that dont have udders yet. Ill add them later, if I find out they are bred.

Adding more

Ginger Nubian/boer 
Lizzy La mancha/boer :kidblue: 
Lilly- La mancha/boer? :kidblue: 
Jasmine- Boer/Nubian/alpine :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lilac- La mancha :kidblue: 
Lacey- La mancha 
Dragonfly- pygmy/nubian

Whats with the boys?


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

OK mine are sooo close...
Penny (saanen) X Moose (saanen) due: 2/23/10
Ivy (lamancha) X Victor (lamancha) due: 3/1/10
Breeze(saanen) X Moose(saanen) due: 3/5/10

Keep your fingers crossed, Penny is pushing 250 lbs and is the size of a MACK TRUCK lol!!!!!!!!! Breeze is rockin' the "super-spaceship gut" and is about to burst! Ivy...probably only a single, she's a little girl! ALL Udders are HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited to get this done!!! Good luck with everyone's kidding!


----------



## jberter

*Re: 2010 tally*

O.K. here are my 3 girls..... all Boer goats and breed to Boer bucks... 

B.G. X Reg Boer buck = due last of March,,Had 2 bucks :kidblue: :kidblue: both traditional colored,, born 3/22/2010

Katherine X Fudge = due middle of April,,,had 1 buck :kidblue: traditional colored,,born 4/27/2010

Betty X Fudge = due last of April,, 1 doe :kidred: tradtitional colored,,born 4/27/2010

Updated: All babys are fine and getting bigger as of 5/18/10,,the 3 boys are for sell,and are craigs list in Ohio,,or you can email me off the forum here,, I am keeping the doe..


----------



## CrazyAcre

*Re: 2010 tally*

Oh boy , here we go!

Morning Mist Mini's Electricsprinkl X Dragonfly IH High Tide *S Due 3/6 :kidred: :kidred: 3/11 
Sunset Creek Lilliput X October Hill In My Pajamars Due 3/8 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 3/11 lost the doe
Flat Rocks JS Foxy Prize X Mithra

The following doe's possibly bred to Old Mountain Farm Mithra and due 3/21 to 
4/2 
Or Piddlin Acres W Marlboro Man *S (pending) Due 4/28 to 5/7 But most have udders starting so I think most are bred to Mithra

Morning Mist Minis LT Moxie 
October Hill Dancing Pixie 
Lost Valley CM Cayden 
Goldenbrook Farm MR Snowflake
Crazy Acres HT Katie
Goldenbrook Farm TF Cherry Blossm
Crazy Acres HT Clover
Flat Rocks JS Chasing Daisy Due 3/30
Crazy Acres HT Melinda 
Goldenbrook Farm MR Georgia Peach

Than a little break and these ones are due

Bombahook Acres AF Audrey X NC Promiseland Tur-Beau*S 
Due 5/9 to 5/26
Dragonfly DR Fire Lilly X Goldenbrook Farm MR Moonbeam Due 6/25
Crazy Acres HT Sweet Thing X Goldenbrook Farm MR Moonbeam Due 7/11
Crazy Acres HT Casey X Goldenbrook Farm MR Moonbeam Due 7/11

Wow , still possibly 17 doe's to freshen... what was I thinking :shrug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ok here is mine. 
Celia x Patches 2/15/10 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Blue x Charlie 4/7/10 :kidblue: 
Dandy x Flash 4/22/10 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Eve X Jacob 5/10 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Twilight x Charlie 7/10


----------



## redneck_acres

*Re: 2010 tally*

Kadisha kidded Feb with :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
July kidded Feb with :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Kalily kidded March 2nd with :kidred: :kidred: 
Kelsey, Kora, Essie, Edie, Eileen, Rose and Sophie aren't due 'till April. But I may sell some of those bred. All the older does are Purebred LaManchas-the younger ones will have American kids-except for Kelsey and Kora and Rose who will have Purebreds. It's been a doe year for me and my mom is about even on hers.


----------



## OhCee

*Re: 2010 tally*

Urbi (renamed "Double Stuft" by my BF haha) :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SDK

*Re: 2010 tally*



SDK said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> okie heres the schedule:
> 
> Bird x bud: due 2/09 (9th-27th) hoping for at least one :kidred: but i want a :kidblue: too
> 
> Bebop x Bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) wishing for :kidblue: :kidred:
> 
> Twist x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack:
> 
> Kabooki x bud: due 2/09(16th-27th) hoping for :kidblack: :kidblack: , i wont be keeping any, i just want two happy healthy kids to play with for a few months.
> 
> last year i has 10 :kidblue: , 6 :kidred: , out of 8 does
> 
> 
> 
> so far:
> 
> Bird x bud: due 2/10
> 
> Bebop x Bud: kid 2/19 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:
> 
> Twist x bud: kid 2/23 - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:
> 
> Kabooki x bud: 2/23 - :kidblue: :kidblue:
Click to expand...

I"M DONE! lol ( about a week late, but i'm a busy girl)

Bird x bud: kid 3/3 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Bebop x Bud: kid 2/19 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Twist x bud: kid 2/23 - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Kabooki x bud: 2/23 - :kidblue: :kidblue:

so totals for the year is 11 kids out of 4 dams. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

and everything is either retained or sold with deposits  

i get my munchies soon


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: 2010 tally*



> Toth I just realized you are goin to be really busy the first 3 days of Febuary. I cant imagine having 10 does due in 3 days that is crazy. Hope you have lots of coffee and dont wanna sleep. Atleast you get a month to rest till the next ones come.


Roger...sorry it took so long to respond....oh it was a very exhausting ...week...I was a bit loopy.. :crazy: but no losses and all are very strong and healthy... and I just delivered the next and yup...loved the long rest....HeHe :wink: :greengrin: :sleeping:


----------



## shadycreekgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

Ok here are mine:

Violet x Turk 3/15 :boy: :girl:

Vicki x Turk 3/15

:girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: 2010 tally*

Well, I'm all done kidding this year :leap: It's so odd going from kids in the high twenties to only four!!

So my total is 1 Lamancha doeling; 2 Saanen bucklings; 1 Saanen doeling :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Woot-woot I'm done!!


----------



## Kay

*Re: 2010 tally*

It appears we are having another buck year on our farm. We got all bucks last year. Praying for a doe!

Tsunami x Mambo = :kidblue: 
Embers x Lorcan = :kidblue: 
Velvet x Mambo = :kidblue:

:GAAH:


----------



## laura

*Re: 2010 tally*

Georgina kidded March 7; :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Philomena kided March 13; :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## shadycreekgoats

*Re: 2010 tally*

I'm all done kidding here and here are the results:

Violet x Turk kidded 3/15 :boy: :girl:

Vicki x Turk kidded 3/17 :girl: :boy:

So it's been a 50/50 year but I'm thrilled with my doelings ( and bucklings of course lol)!!! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl1

*Re: 2010 tally*

I have a bunch but I'll just do a few.

Nita x Maska- :boy: :boy:
Cree x Maska- :girl: 
Trinket x Maska- :boy: 
Waffle x Dude- :girl: :girl: :boy:
Star x Bullet- :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: 2010 tally*

Hey Stacy, can we do a poll?  
Daisy kidded with a doe kid March 14, right on schedule with exactly what I ordered.


----------



## jay13

*Re: 2010 tally*

One :kidred: Here, and she should count for 2 or 3 since she weighed in a 9 pounds 13 ounces!


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: 2010 tally*

Dairy Goats
June 2010
Butternut x Sinbad :kidred: 
Melody x Sinbad :kidblue: :kidred:

September 2010
Venus x Muffinglo :kidblue: 
Annie x Sinbad :kidblue: 
Nora x Sinbad no kid

Angora Goats
2010 :coffee2: :hair: 
Chelcea x Bernie
Kyliea x Bernie


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

*Re: 2010 tally*

wow! lots of triplets and more! when my family had dairy goats we only had triplets once and only two lived, the third was stillborn  *tear* why do you think some have more than others? ours had twins 90% of the time... once we thought one would have triplets but she had a giant buck instead... when he was born he was bigger then some of the two week-olds!


----------



## Realfoodmama

*Re: 2010 tally*

I only have two does atm and I alternate them, so only my Sable will kid this year.

She had two adorable :kidblue: :kidblue: on March 24th.

Sadly we can't keep them


----------



## maple hill farm tina

*Re: 2010 tally*

Okay, ours is an ultra-small operation, but here goes:

O'Seven X Bell's Clapper - :kidred: :kidred: (one was stillborn)

Che X Marmot - due May 5

-Tina


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: 2010 tally*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Bewitched X Sunny DUE: feb 11 KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:
> Jenny X Sunny DUE: feb 18 KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidblue:
> Lilly X Warrior DUE: March 15 KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidred:
> Roxy X Warrior DUE: march 15 KIDDED with :kidblue:
> Shirley X Warrior DUE: March 9, or 29th KIDDED with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: one was stillborn
> Tawnie X Couragous DUE: summer 2010
> Daisy X ??? DUE: mayish 2010


----------



## capriola-nd

*Re: 2010 tally*

Delais x Storm - Twindoes 3/18
Allie x Storm - Single doe 3/18
Lyla x Storm - Twins; buck/doe 4/2
Poppy x Storm - Twins; buck/doe 4/10

Next up:
Claribelle x Robin - Due May 30th (looks like an army in there!)
Magnolia x Storm - Due June 19th (looking pretty darn big too)
Lilly x Storm - (need to do a pregnancy test) hopefully pregnant and due 8/15


----------



## Nubiansrus1

*Re: 2010 tally*



Nubiansrus1 said:


> Mine were pasture bred, most are due end of feb or early march.
> 
> Amanda -Nubian :kidblue:
> Lyric - La mancha/pygmy :kidblue: :kidblue:
> Lucy -La mancha/boer :kidred:
> Latte -Nubian/Boer :kidred:
> Gypsy -Alpine/boer :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:
> Poka- Nubian :kidblue: :kidred:
> Butterfly-Nubian/alpine/boer :kidblue: :kidblue:
> Floppy-Nubian/boer? :kidblue:
> Oakley- Nubian :kidblue:
> Cowie- La mancha :kidred:
> Flower- Nubian/La mancha :kidblue:
> 
> Have a few others that dont have udders yet. Ill add them later, if I find out they are bred.
> 
> Adding more
> 
> Ginger Nubian/boer :kidblue:
> Lizzy La mancha/boer :kidblue:
> Lilly- La mancha/boer? :kidblue:
> Jasmine- Boer/Nubian/alpine :kidblue: :kidred:
> Lilac- La mancha :kidblue:
> Lacey- La mancha :kidblue:
> Dragonfly- pygmy/nubian :kidred: :kidblue:
> 
> One doe left. Whats up with the bucks!!
> 
> Whats with the boys?


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: 2010 tally*

JackieO had twin :kidblue: :kidblue: on May 8-there sure are a LOT of bucklings this year...it has me baffled...I just hope for doelings :kidred: :kidred: next time. I would like to add a few more to my herd....


----------



## redneck_acres

*Re: 2010 tally*

Sounds like most folks on here had a buck year-except me that is-I have had mostly doe years since I got into goats-kind of weird. I'm due for a buck year eventually though. I only had like 3 bucks born all together I think thisyear-maybe 4-but I have 11 doe kids to freshen next year. I had one set of quad doe kids out of my 3 year old LaMancha and the rest were twins and singles-no triplets.


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: 2010 tally*

:kidblue: :kidred: and a single :kidred: . That wasn't enough, so I bought one more. :kidblue: 

Gina


----------



## firelight27

*Re: 2010 tally*

Lessee. My list so far...

Doll (Grade Nigerian Dwarf) : :kidred: :kidred:

Witch (Grade ND) : :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Misty (Grade ND) : :kidred:

Tualatin Acres D. Black Pearl x Camanna TBR Red & Blue Paisano : :kidred: :kidblue:

Tualatin Acres Dakota Oreo x Camanna TBR Red & Blue Paisano : :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: (doeling never took a breath.)


----------



## 3pygmymom

*Re: 2010 tally*

Casey gave us one of each :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## MissMM

*Re: 2010 tally*

Sarah - baby doe Zoey :kidred: born 04/23/10

Dolly - twin doelings, Zola and Zena, born 04/26/10 :kidred: :kidred:

Ophelia - baby doe Zija born 05/01/10 :kidred:

All purebred registerable pygoras & all are doing wonderfully :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: 2010 tally*

Only one doe for us this year, but hopefully seven next year!

Karma (boer): :kidred: Walked out on her own weighing 10 lbs 3 oz per the vet's scale.


----------

